# My First Bsa Airborne Will Be Here In April.



## Robertriley (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm picking up a BSA WW2 folding bike soon.  Original paint and mostly correct.  The seat has been replaced with a non BSA seat but I was going to place it with a Brooks anyway.  I'd hate to ruin the OG BSA seat. I'll be on the lookout for an original one just to keep for the bike.


----------



## the freewheeler (Mar 18, 2016)

Dude, you totally should have bought mine. It's the same thing, except I'm asking more.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 18, 2016)

bowersmb said:


> Dude, you totally should have bought mine. It's the same thing, except I'm asking more.



lol...Yours has a BSA seat too.


----------



## the freewheeler (Mar 18, 2016)

True, true...I think we both win. All of those BSA's are really fine examples. Grips and a saddle will pop up some day.


----------



## the freewheeler (Mar 23, 2016)

bowersmb said:


> True, true...I think we both win. All of those BSA's are really fine examples. Grips and a saddle will pop up some day.




Oh, and I did for get to add, mine also has just one of the original Dunlop War Grade tires.

Anyway, post up the repop grips when they arrive...I may grab a pair for the BSA I'm selling as well.


----------



## mtnbikeman (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello I just picked up this airborne at an antique shop and I did not want to post a picture until I stripped off the terrible parts someone put on and removed the seatpost that someone had welded in. I know I won't be able to get all the BSA parts for this bike but I just want to make it really close and paint all army green. Now that I have removed the seatpost does anyone know the correct diameter of post I would need. I do have a donor bike with 26 x 1 3/8 rims and stem and bars that are close it also has cotter pin cranks that are passable I am super excited to have this bike and to restore it. Unfortunately the hinge has been welded together as well but it looks professionally done unlike the seatpost. Does anyone also know if this was done before any of these bikes were sold off as army surplus.


----------



## Rubber_Side_Down (Apr 4, 2016)

The seat post diameter is 26.6.  Enjoy your restoration!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 6, 2016)

Mine came in today.  Love it!   It blends in perfectly with the houses in my neighborhood.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 13, 2016)

I added a Blackout  belt light today.


----------

